# Migratory Pallets



## swarm_trapper

hey ernie, 
we make our own 6 way pallets. just somthing for you to think about I like the W shaped pallet clips just so you get a little space between the hives they do not rot near as fast. and ants will make nests in between the hives when they are so close with the U shaped. regards nick


----------



## Gregg

Ernie,

I make my own 4 way pallets, dimensions are 47" x 33". I do buy the pallet decks assembled from Used Pallet Co. in Fresno, makes building them a LOT easier (Cutting the plywood for the deck and nailing on the rim is pretty tedious). All I have to do is cut the 2 x 4's to 47" and the 1 x 6's to 33' and whack them together. As Nick mentioned, the W shaped clips keep a little space between the boxes and they probably don't rot as quick, but I've found they make a stack of pallets 4 high a little wobbly (not good when loading a semi), so I use the U shaped clips.

A friend has a jig that works well and would be easy to make; just lay 2 x 4's down on a piece of plywood and attach so that the 2 x 4 runners for the pallets will be evenly spaced and 33" in width, then just have to attach the deck and turn over and attach the 1 x 6 strips.

Note also: Used Pallet Co. can make the whole pallet to your dimensions, will even put on clips if you want. I've just bought the decks myself, as they are a lot easier to haul from CA to ND than the whole pallet.


----------



## BEES4U

*help with pallets*

Thank you very much for the information!

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## swarm_trapper

hey gregg do you have contact number for used pallet company?


----------



## BEES4U

*Used Pallet Co. Fresno*

Used Pallet Co. Fresno
4115 S Orange Ave
Fresno, CA 93725
(559) 264-6664‎
You want to talk to Jeff.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...766676&sa=X&oi=local_result&resnum=1&ct=image

They are west of Hwy 99 about 3-4 miles.
Jeff was very helpful this for me this morning!
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*pallets 4 bees4u*

Ernie:

Gregg gave you a good steer you can't build them yourself for what used pal will sell them for. The w clips are what you want, u clips will cause a lot of rot also those black ants in SoCal that get so bad in late summer will nest in the tight space.


----------



## BEES4U

*Dadantallet Clip "W" style*

I think that I will go with this pallet clip.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=837


Argentine Ants. Oh how I despise them! 

M01392 Pallet Clip "W" style
[M01392] $0.70 
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## swarm_trapper

get the clips from mann lake they are much cheaper than dadant i think .45 or somthing.


----------



## wfarler

*Pardon my ignorance*

Having never witnessed a migratory pallet what is unique about the pallet deck?

If someone can send a photo of a good example of a beehive pallet or a rough set of plans that would be greatly appreciated. 
Guess I'm getting to the point of needing to prepare to move hives around.


----------



## zigkid

I too would appreciate a link to a set of plans


----------



## 1reb

I would like a set of plan too 
Johnny


----------



## Texas Bee

Me too.............


----------



## tecumseh

wfarler ask:
Having never witnessed a migratory pallet what is unique about the pallet deck?

tecumseh:
humm... I ain't absolutely sure of the language here either mr farler. I suspect they are talking about the bottom board being a part of the pallet itself. from the discussion some like the deck to be layed out with a gap between the hive which limits rot and ants. space conservation (and maintain a tight load on a semi) would suggest you eliminate the gap.

all of this is of course specualtive since my exposure to migratory pallets were more tradional in that the pallet we used did not have a bottom board incorporated int othe pallet itself. this meant that the runners on the bottom side of the bottom board need to fall into the grooves of the pallet.


----------



## alpha6

Here is what a migratory pallet looks like...however the ones I use are one solid piece of plywood instead of two like the one pictured. 

http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com/catalog.php/donragan/dt68861/pd1789145/Pallet

Don Regan was selling these on Beesource as he build his own with screened bottom boards as seen here.

http://windmillhillfarm.com/screened pallets.htm

There are pretty easy to build. Don't skimp on nails or screws...and replace anything that is rotten or get rid of it as its a bad thing to have a pallet break or fall apart with four hives being loaded onto a semi. And they can be real heavy if they are full of honey.


----------



## Durandal

Nick, how much you figure those 6 way pallets weigh loaded (you run 2 deeps or 1 and a halfs)?

I know posted above a couple months ago, but hopefully you are keeping tabs.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Migratory pallets*

The gap is important because it allows much greater air circulation when loaded on a truck.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Pallets*

6 ways have advantages but a big minus is lack of visibility of the ground in front of you.


----------



## swarm_trapper

the pallets are pretty heavy about probably 60lbs but i use a 3/4 decking, but that really isnt too bad compared to a 40 lbs 4 way. i love the 6 ways much faster for moveing, they load better. 
I will agree with tom on the point that there is less visibility but it really isnt too bad, the nice thing is in my opinion they are much more stable so if you do hit a bump you will not spill near as quick. 
Nick


----------



## Durandal

What is the weight loaded of such a pallet, the 6 way?

Assuming average weight/colony quality.


----------



## swarm_trapper

maybe 650lbs for 6 doubles and a pallet?


----------



## alpha6

well...lets see...each double hive is weighing about 70 lbs so thats 140/150 per hive X 4 is around 600 plus the pallet...yep...about 650 per.


----------



## Monk

Has anyone used aluminum studs to configure a pallet? I've made 10 4way ones and they seem to work very well. No rot, very light weight. But have never used them in a migratory mode.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Monk*

I like light 

Whatis cost for 12 running feet of al stud?


----------



## Tom G. Laury

in 8s or 12s


----------



## Durandal

Monk said:


> Has anyone used aluminum studs to configure a pallet? I've made 10 4way ones and they seem to work very well. No rot, very light weight. But have never used them in a migratory mode.


I just checked the local stores and two contractors and no ones uses aluminum around here. They are all steel. I would think the aluminum would be pretty pricey...pricier than making more replacement pallets though I do not know.


----------



## Monk

My mistake, the studs are steel or some type of mix. At the depote they run about $5.21 for a ten foot length. On some I placed screen on the bottom and used an upper hive enterance. On the others I used 1/2 ridged insulation and cut some round holes(for venting) which I covered with screen, again used an upper enterance.


----------



## Durandal

Monk said:


> My mistake, the studs are steel or some type of mix. At the depote they run about $5.21 for a ten foot length. On some I placed screen on the bottom and used an upper hive enterance. On the others I used 1/2 ridged insulation and cut some round holes(for venting) which I covered with screen, again used an upper enterance.


What did you do to prevent them from rusting out?


----------



## Jim Stevens

*Pallet and Jig*

I made my own 4-way 10F Pallets
Size: 47"X33.5" with 5/8 decking and W-Clips. 
Pallet weight,38.5 lbs.

There are NO bees in these hive bodys
I set this up for the picks only.
my Hives are on single BB untill Jan

Here is a pallet and a Jig that I made.
Install three 2x4 runners in the jig (jig keeps things Square)
lay down the decking (33.5" X 21 1/4" x 5/8).
The rim design is 3/8" high, for the opening.

I have a 4" space between the two decks, this prevents leaf trash and ants from building 
up between Hives, and I can work them easily.
Painted with Oil base.










































































I sent them to the Almonds last year with no complaints.

I hope this will help someone.

Jim.


----------



## Monk

I have never had a problem with rust. The first material I got was from an old construction site. I think the studs had laid in the mud for six months.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Not to dig this one out of the crypt, anybody got some pics of 6 ways, and dimensions.


----------



## sqkcrk

Skinner Apiaries said:


> Not to dig this one out of the crypt, anybody got some pics of 6 ways, and dimensions.


You don't need a picture. Just go down to you local grocery store and go out back. You'll find a stack of wearhouse pallets. Ask for one. take it home and put six hives on it. There ya go.

Your bottom boards have to flat on the bottom or your outside hives will fall off the edge of the pallet.


----------



## Ted

Dose any one know who stamps out the W clips ?? I know about the bee suppliers I would like to go direct to the manufacture


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

sqkcrk, you mean like this nice free load i got at work today?? (ugh crappy link) I got 50 pallets for free today... I thought it was epic that I got them all on a 16' trailer.


----------



## BEES4U

You could take one to a local metal shop and get a quote.
I had some L and U shaped ones made last year.
Some shops are pricey;
$ 75.00 minimum for start up fees.
Good Luck,
Ernie


----------



## sqkcrk

Skinner Apiaries said:


> sqkcrk, you mean like this nice free load i got at work today?? (ugh crappy link) I got 50 pallets for free today... I thought it was epic that I got them all on a 16' trailer.


Wel, unless you were lucky, since they were free, i bet that there were a bunch of crappy ones in the pile. Resist the urge to use the ones that are only slightly broken. You'll be thankful later down the road. Be picky and only use the 40x48 inch pallets. Use the others under your pallets of hives in your bee yards or use them in your stove.


----------



## sqkcrk

Ted said:


> Dose any one know who stamps out the W clips ?? I know about the bee suppliers I would like to go direct to the manufacture


Aw, come on Ted. Spend some money. Oh, yeah, you did. Nice truck.


----------



## loggermike

>>use them in your stove.
For sure. A friend told me he hauled a 2 ton truck load of old bee pallets to the dump.It cost him $500 bucks!


----------



## Bens-Bees

swarm_trapper said:


> we make our own 6 way pallets.


What are the dimensions on a 6 way pallet? 

How about for 8 frame equipment?


----------



## Don Ragan

I've designed 4 way screened bottom board pallets http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com/catalog.php/donragan/dt68862/pd1789150/Pallet__screened_bottom. All wood is of standard off the shelf dimension (cheap). I've plans if anyone wants to build their own.


----------



## BEES4U

What are the dimensions on a 6 way pallet? 

How about for 8 frame equipment? 

It's going to depend on the pallet clip style
Ernie


----------



## Bens-Bees

W clips are pretty much the standard now, aren't they? Does anybody still buy new U clips?


----------



## doc25

Do you guys level the pallets when you put them down?


----------



## sqkcrk

No. Not exactly. But I don't set them down so that they lean either. So I guess I do level them by eye. I do have a friend who uses a level on some of his pallets. Especially the warehouse pallets of supers that he leaves in his yards for the winter.


----------



## Bens-Bees

Don Ragan said:


> I've designed 4 way screened bottom board pallets http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com/catalog.php/donragan/dt68862/pd1789150/Pallet__screened_bottom. All wood is of standard off the shelf dimension (cheap). I've plans if anyone wants to build their own.


I had to chuckle at your pink boxes... I got the same color when I bought my paint (I bought the first color mis-match I came accross since they are so cheap and it happened to be that same color). I am thinking about nicknaming my pink hives "the pink ladies".


----------



## Brooklyn

With the business that I own we are always throwing pallets away or paying someone to come pick them up. I should start selling them.:lpf:


----------



## Ian

>>W clips are pretty much the standard now, aren't they? Does anybody still buy new U clips? 

Yup,
all mine 
Who knows, perhaps I will change 

I dont have any experience with W clips, but dont you think the ants would just love that space also? Easier to rid them I guess


----------



## Ian

TH\hanks for the pic Jim!


----------



## Beeslave

All of my pallets new and old are "U" clips.


----------



## Terry Small Jr

I'm going to be building some of my own, so I'll have measurements when we get back from the almonds, again. We use 4 way pallets with the bottom board incorporated as 2 pieces of plywood & a 1/2" rim. One on the approach side, one on the away. I would recommend drilling drain holes near the center of the pallet. Most of the pallets I pick up that don't have them will drain water from the entrance as soon as I lift them. Even if the bees don't care, the standing water will rot the wood. Use pressure treated lumber wherever possible, it will preserve your investment.

We use W clips. I've never used U clips, but I would think the lack of space between hives would make servicing them kind of tough. Too hard to tilt back without disturbing the adjoining colony. A guess, but I think a reasonable one.


----------



## Beeslave

The only thing I see bad about "U" clips is the rot at the bottom of the deeps in between and ants. I've found that when you are working a hive on a pallet all other hives on that pallet know you are there. That's why I will smoke all 4 hives before opening the first on the pallet. I am starting to drill a hole in both inside corners for water drainage. I just hope the bees won't cluster under the hole and get squashed when being moved. They shouldn't with a 1/2"-3/4" hole.


----------



## Ian

I would guess ants between the boxes, using U clamps, would be trouble when moving hives into California.


----------



## Beeslave

They come back from CA full of ants! Not all of them but enough.


----------



## Chick

I have only seen 2 different styles of migratory pallets. One used a peculiar bottom board, and the other had a deck, that was the bottom board. The entrances had been routed out of the plywood deck.


----------



## brac

Want to bring this back up, what sort of lifespan do you get out of a pallet? Also what rots first the bottom or the ply? I want to make some 4 ways and need to decide on what materials to use.


----------



## imperialbees

What is the cheapest and best way to make covers tops for 4 way pallets.


----------



## Chick

When I was building wooden boats, I learned that some of the most rot resistant wood is white oak and yellow pine, but, in wet ground conditions (I live on the gulf coast), these will rot quicker than you like. I would look at treated wood, or find the plastic pallets, and put a wooden top on it.


----------



## imperialbees

i make couple covers from 1/2 inch treated fence boards they 6foot just for 1 cover $1.52 each Home Depot i dryed them for 2 weeks cost me about $3 each cover, but when i put it together another 2weeks they start spliting. maybee not good idea.


----------



## sqkcrk

Beeslave said:


> They come back from CA full of ants! Not all of them but enough.


And they let you out of the state? When they won't let you in that way?


----------



## sqkcrk

brac said:


> Want to bring this back up, what sort of lifespan do you get out of a pallet? Also what rots first the bottom or the ply? I want to make some 4 ways and need to decide on what materials to use.


Haven't had my own long enuf to notice rot, but other folks that I have seen, the 1 by 3 stringers on the bottom rot or get broke before much else goes bad or needs repair.

I have holes in the corners of what would be the bottom boards, to allow water to get out. I need to make them bigger though. A small holes get plugged. That's where I have seen other pallets go bad. Water accumulating on the deck and rotting the wood.

Materials? Pressure treated plywood or, if you can afford it, Marine Grade Plywood. Pressure treated 2x4s and 1x4s. W clips.


----------



## sqkcrk

imperialbees said:


> What is the cheapest and best way to make covers tops for 4 way pallets.


Cut up a sheet of plywood. It has been a while since I did this, but I think you can get 14 covers out of a sheet of plywood. Four rows of three across and two from across the end. They won't be fully 16.25" wide, but they will do.


----------



## HONEYDEW

UMM, I think they're talking about the deck of the pallet not the top of the hive....:scratch:


----------



## imperialbees

i know but thats fine. Im going to build more from different material migratory covers then see what best and cheaper.


----------



## TNsTeve

I was wondering if I could get a copy of your plans for the screened migratory pallets... They look great!
Steve


----------



## imperialbees

Im using W clips its 33 1/2 X 47 inch


----------



## EastSideBuzz

loggermike said:


> >>use them in your stove.
> For sure. A friend told me he hauled a 2 ton truck load of old bee pallets to the dump.It cost him $500 bucks!


That is what the wood pile is for out back. Then I run a magnet over it to pull out the nails and makes a nice warm bondfire on a weekend. Use the 500 for more packages.

Nice post. I do mine differently but, Might make a few of these to try out Thanks.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Don Ragan said:


> I've designed 4 way screened bottom board pallets http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com/catalog.php/donragan/dt68862/pd1789150/Pallet__screened_bottom. All wood is of standard off the shelf dimension (cheap). I've plans if anyone wants to build their own.


SO how do you know when you have damaged the screen with the forks. Seems to me that the screening could be pushed up if you grab them wrong.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

*Re: Pallet and Jig*



Jim Stevens said:


> I made my own 4-way 10F Pallets
> Size: 47"X33.5" with 5/8 decking and W-Clips. Pallet weight,38.5 lbs.
> I have a 4" space between the two decks, this prevents leaf trash and ants from building
> up between Hives, and I can work them easily.
> Painted with Oil base.
> 
> I hope this will help someone.


Nice plans thank you so much. Had to read them again and pay attention to the measurements. I ordered 100 clips from ML the other day. So I will be building some for spring to try it out. Thanks for the pic's and plans. Guess I will be buying that welder after all to make the jig.

Question. Do you drill holes in the bottom board to drain the water between the hives? I typically dill holes in the back of my bottoms to allow water to drain out.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

*Re: Used Pallet Co. Fresno*



BEES4U said:


> Used Pallet Co. Fresno
> They are west of Hwy 99 about 3-4 miles.
> Jeff was very helpful this for me this morning!


Man just drove by there on my way home. Should have stopped in. I guess I will just pick up junk pallets and modify them. Maybe next time I am going through.


----------



## Daniel Y

Ted said:


> Dose any one know who stamps out the W clips ?? I know about the bee suppliers I would like to go direct to the manufacture


I woudl start here.
http://www.strongtie.com/#


----------



## Daniel Y

doc25 said:


> Do you guys level the pallets when you put them down?


I have hives setting on warehouse pallets in my back yard. The ground slopes fairly steeply so I anchored and leveled them with concrete form stakes. and then wedged them around the edges to prevent warping and sagging.


----------



## jim lyon

A few thoughts off the top of my head based on lots of experience.
#1 Yes you want to get pallets on fairly level terrain. 
#2 Don't cut corners on construction a pallet of 4 hives can easily end up weighing over 1,000 lbs. on a good year
#3. If you end up with only 2 hives on a 4 way, make sure they aren't on the same downhill side, best if they are on opposite corners 
#4. If you choose to put screened bottoms in them you WILL at some point destroy them with your forks no matter how careful you are trying to be..
#5. Don't leave yourself with less than 3 1/2" of fork room, it is amazing how difficult even that distance can become on rough terrain.
#6 Yes, you want drain holes in the back
#7. Strive for uniformity, even subtle differences make for an uneven load when dealing with stacks of pallets.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Here are pics of one I just built. I yet have to put screened drainage holes in. Made from reclaimed lumber.


----------

